# My Sears Spyder through the years



## bits n pieces (Dec 10, 2011)

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/IMG_0987.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/new017.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/low001.jpg

parts bike in purple
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/IMG_0386.jpg

more coming.


----------



## bits n pieces (Dec 22, 2011)

*More painting and cleaning for current updates.*


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 24, 2011)

bits n pieces said:


> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/IMG_0987.jpg
> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/new017.jpg
> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/low001.jpg
> 
> ...




Wait a minute? did I read thst right? the purple bike is a parts bike!? Dude, I really hope not! Anyways I like the second reincarnation.


----------



## bits n pieces (Dec 25, 2011)

*Yup you read it right.*

I paid a lot for that purple bike to take everything off for my bike.I rebuilt it with other parts and sold it to recoup some cash. My bike was given to me by my Grandpa. Hes gone now. Ive had the bike about 17 years. It was a ten speed but when your young and dumb you tend to throw away or break all the good parts in most cases. I always wanted the ten speed parts for it but im not the one to pay $100 for just a shifter when if i wait ill get a whole bike. Besides some sun fade and dry rotted tires, the purple bike was like new. Any local guys probably had seen it on chicago cl for a few months before i got the extra cash to pick it up. 
 I plan on eventually i want to install a monark springer fork with the twin springs to give it a chopper look. The color is cobalt blue and really stands out in the sun. I plan on going with a blue that matches the seat better and a tall sissy bar with a backrest. This is a personal project. I have 30 other bikes im rebuilding completely going on right now so this is on the backburner. I get a few minutes here and there to work on it as i get parts finished.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

*more old pics.*


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

*Here the are before surgery started.*




The bike below is the purple bike after i stripped it. I repainted just to resell and recover some cash. The purple bike wasnt cheap but my bike had sentimental value so it was well worth it to me.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 25, 2012)

*Here it is as it sits right now.*

I hacked the old am radio into a speaker for my ipod.I have 2 blue led 12 volt bulbs running off of a 9 volt battery and a flashlight led running off 3 aaa batteries in the the headlight. The battery packs and switches are in the hard plastic black bag mounted underneath the radio. I have a drum brake but have to order spokes. Im going to install the drum brake in the rear wheel. Its from a sears spyder 500. Its also 5 speed. I dont know how im or where te brake handle is going yet.


----------

